# Plants for sale



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

Lace java fern: sandwich bag full 10$
Red root floaters: sandwich bag full 10$
2 medium amazon swords 5$ for both
rotala rotundifolia: 10 or so stems 5$
Hygrophila polysperma: ~10 stems 5$
Hygrophila "sunset" 5 stems 5$
Hygrophila "ceylon" 5 stems 5$

Sandwich bags: they will be full but don't expect them to be so full they will be hard to close lol.

Shipping will be 5$

Corey


----------



## nick gajewski (Jun 12, 2006)

i would like to buy some of your hygrophila sunset 5 stems for 5$ please contact me at [email protected] thank you


----------



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

email me at [email protected] that is also my paypal address and shipping is 5$


----------

